# Black hole, blacklight, supernatural then V7



## p-trax (Jan 1, 2011)

Had a marathon session on my car yesterday. Didn't need a re-waxing, but having ordered some blacklight and v7 I had to experiment :thumb:

I used a strong mix of magifoam, APC and fairy liquid, whilst being left to dwell I got started on the wheels and grills with my wheel woolies (great piece of kit), followed by a power wash rinse.
A second foaming, this time with some gold class shampoo in the lance as well as magifoam for stability, and a two bucket wash before rinsing.
Megs clay bar next (left some streaks of roof, pain to remove! It was well lubricated, but maybe need to get some decent clay-recommendation anyone?)
Another rinse, and then dried thoroughly. My damn cars mirrors seem to have infinite water capacity, whenever you think they are dry, turn your black and another bloody huge drip down the side. Even tried wrapping them in towels for half an hour, still drips 

Next up hand application of black hole glaze with a megs MF pad, quite hard work, but worth it, love how this stuff fills fine scratches. My car is only a few months old, but having stood in the showroom as a display model, it has a fair few swirls (off topic; when in dealers a week or so back I saw the valet guy wiping all the cars down with an MF cloth that was practically black, made me cringe :doublesho). Left to cure, then buffed off with dodo blue fur MF.
Tyres then treated with some zaino, great "satin" finish, not gloss, but not quite matte either :thumb:
Then for my first use of blacklight, again applied with a clean megs MF pad. When on easy, spread well and set up nicely. Quite dusty when buffed off, but great finish, and EVEN BETTER it totally masked a slightly deeper scratch on one of the side panels (not plucked up courage to use new das6pro yet, but now don't need to just yet  )
Left for 45 mins, then dodo SN wax using their foam finger applicators, love these things too, like applying by bare hand, but with better spreading ability.
Final wipe down with V7, before I was informed "Daddy, you have been cleaning your car all day, mummy says it's been 9 hours!"

Didn't get a chance to take pics yesterday, but if the sun comes out today I'll get some snapped.

End result, the deepest shine I have managed to get on a car so far, and looked stunning under the street lights later that night, huge slab of glistening obsidian :devil:

Maybe I'm getting too old for this lark (42), but I woke this morning feeling like I'd been wrapped in a sleeping bag and beaten with lead filled hose pipes. Bet the karate kid didn't have this problem!

Wax-on, wax-off.....


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

p-trax said:


> but I woke this morning feeling like I'd been wrapped in a sleeping bag and beaten with lead filled hose pipes. Bet the karate kid didn't have this problem!
> 
> Wax-on, wax-off.....


Great line there. I'm looking forward to the pics.
It's easy to get consumed in what you are doing, thats the fun part


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Certainly sounds like you had a good days work but... we do insist on the pics :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i like the black light V7 combo, 
ive got supernatural all over my car, except the bonnet was tested with 2 coats of black light, then a coat of v7, then a coat of chem guys 50/50 then 3 coats of v7 over a few days :lol: overkill i know!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds good!
I used Blackhole follow by Blacklight a couple of weeks back, was really happy with the finish. When I finally get my lazy backside out of bed I'll be adding two more coats today


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Wait till you feel the effects of a DA...:lol:
Certainly sounds very very black now...:thumb:


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Just been down a similar road to P-trax Blackhole , blacklight and then skull candy instead of supernatural followed by V7, fantastic finish on a ultra blue siggy


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Blackhole is a great product for sure.

Know how you feel this morning too. I done a mini-detail on mine yestarday, wash>dry>clay>wash>dry>remove tar and glue>apply SRP via porter cable and after that I was wrecked. Had to leave the tail-pipe till today when for a change I felt refreshed.

Need to get detail fit again!


----------



## p-trax (Jan 1, 2011)

finally took some pics, some bugger had a bonfire last night, so white ash everywhere! :wall:
anywho, quick dust and wipe down with V7. this time however the V7 smeared ad streaked quite badly, had to apply and buff in smaller sections.
light was starting to go , and phone pics only, but you get the idea 
last pic has wierd exposure


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Looking nice there matey.
your front tyre needs some air BTW.:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, you had the same day I had yesterday:thumb:

Spent 10 hours detailing my husbands's black metallic Discovery 4. I used Gtechniq P1 polish, followed by CG Blacklight. First time I've used this and I'm really pleased with it. Really easy to apply, left for 15 minutes to cure, then buffed off with ease. I didn't experience any dusting issues. Then I topped it with Dodo Orange Crush - applied with my bare hands. 

The car is the shiniest it's ever been. I haven't taken any photos yet but I hope to tomorrow:thumb:

Your car looks stunning BTW:thumb:


----------



## p-trax (Jan 1, 2011)

dennis said:


> your front tyre needs some air BTW.:thumb:


Good call, well spotted :thumb: cheers Dennis.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> i like the black light V7 combo,
> ive got supernatural all over my car, except the bonnet was tested with 2 coats of black light, then a coat of v7, then a coat of chem guys 50/50 then 3 coats of v7 over a few days :lol: overkill i know!


Na Knowing what your like thats normal :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> Na Knowing what your like thats normal :lol:


:lol: you know me so well :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: you know me so well :thumb:


Have you tasted the v7 yet? I'm very tempted :lol:


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW that's one shiny beast:thumb:

methinks I'll have to get some Blacklight


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

9 Hours is very good considering what you managed to get done and the size of the beast.

Brilliant results.

Stuart.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

How does supernatural go onto black hole?
Does it work/look alright?


----------



## p-trax (Jan 1, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> How does supernatural go onto black hole?
> Does it work/look alright?


Works and looks fine, this time I used blacklight between the two though


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Perfect job!


----------



## p-trax (Jan 1, 2011)

kempe said:


> Have you tasted the v7 yet? I'm very tempted :lol:


Smells good enough, mmmmmmmm


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> Have you tasted the v7 yet? I'm very tempted :lol:


:lol: not yet... still tempted!! 
also have you got any chem guys luber? the clay lube its blue bubblegum.... i nearly drank it!!! :lol:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I would start with a shot of born to be mild, followed by a good downing of chemical guys V7. Desert would be some Onyx :lol:

Car looks really good, fantastic infact.

Have blacklight and V7 waiting to be used, think its going to be soon :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

then a wee nightcap with megs endurance tyre gel :lol: lovely grape smell


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> then a wee nightcap with megs endurance tyre gel :lol: lovely grape smell


your getting worse craig:lol:

range rover looks lovely btw,good job :thumb:


----------

